# --



## Deleted member 26636 (May 27, 2012)

--


----------



## hsr (May 27, 2012)

@*himadri_sm*, I've moved your post to a new topic


----------



## sumonpathak (May 27, 2012)

even i need info on these...subbed!


----------



## clmlbx (May 28, 2012)

You need credit card to pay thru paypal.. credit card and only credit card nothing else.. 

second to receive money you need Bank account.. there is actually no need of internet banking.. only when you add bank account and credit card to paypal it does verfication.. so you need your statement to verify.. In internet banking you can get immediate statements.. but if you can go to bank and see your account statement some how you don't need all new features if no then you need it.

To verify bank account.. paypal will deposit two small transaction below $1.. and then paypal will ask you exact number(amount of money) for both transaction.. this will be in your statement..

For credit card paypal will deduct money from credit card around less then $2.. and will ask code of transaction.. again listed in statement..

I hope you got it.. If you can see statement Immediately no problem else you need internet banking and credit card.


----------



## mrintech (May 28, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Thanks for the replies. Here are my questions-
> 
> 1. I need a credit card only for making payments, right ? I don't need it for receiving money, right ?
> 
> ...


1. Yes

2. Yes, the 2 small amounts will be shown in the mini statement

3. 3-5 days

PayPal India


----------



## sumonpathak (May 28, 2012)

hmm...i got a question...how much do i have to shell out if i receive money from over sea's account?


----------



## mrintech (May 28, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> hmm...i got a question...how much do i have to shell out if i receive money from over sea's account?



*www.paypal.com/in/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_display-fees-outside


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2012)

AFAIK bank transfer in India from papal is Free. so no charge but you do have to pay some currency Exchange rate + paypal fees for exchanging.. check it's site for more info.. 

Check all prices and then rate your artwork so you don't go in loss or get less then you were expecting..

auto withdrawal and could not pay with received amount is shittiest thing ..In 24 hours your paypal amount will be transferred to your Bank account..


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ I think this will suit best "Licensing of creative works"

auto withdrawal.. you can't do anything about it. say you have deposited $10 today 7PM so within 24 hours your amount will automatically transfer to your Bank account..


You can not use your received amount to pay something.. It can only be transferred to your Bank Account.. and you can pay only thru credit card


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ sometimes I don't want small Deposits to withdraw like $10-$20..

and I would love if I can use received payments to Pay.. unnecessary I had to pay exchanging fees and time..

well even I am not much sure about Tax.. even I am doing freelancing in same field.....


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 5, 2012)

^ withdrawal limit is only to non verified users that too it is monthly limit.. each month you can withdrawal only $3K but if you are verified there is no limit AFAIK

Go personally to bank and ask two questions before opening an account..Do they deduct any charges if transaction is from out side India.. especially from U.S and How much time do they take to process .  

choose bank which is more convenient to you..


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 5, 2012)

just electronic transfer should do I guess..


----------



## sukasarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

I thing you need credit card.


----------

